# ISO:  Red Velvet Funnel Cake Recipe



## darlenemt08 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am looking for a Red Velvet Funnel Cake recipe.  I have looked all over the internet and can NOT find one...just pics.  Does anybody have this recipe or know where I can find it.

Darlene


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2011)

I have never made this but, I think you would get good results by adding a tablespoon or two of cocoa and a good amount of red food coloring to your regular funnel cake batter.  

Don't be afraid to play with your food, it's cheap entertainment!


----------

